# Is there any cheap alternative to Vultr that allow me to upload my own windows iso to use in a vps



## heartdragon (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello, i used Vultr, but i found some ip blacklisted here, I can upload my own windows iso there, the services was good and cheap, but i had that problems of the ips. Now i am looking for a similar cheap service to use a windows vps, many thanks!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 30, 2015)

Vultr is probably the easiest and cheapest one you'll probably have, unless you go with someone who's willing to go cheaper.


Issue is usually with Windows licensing in general.


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

Just search for custom ISO and KVM.


Matches here on vpsBoard in the past month:


https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:vpsboard.com+custom+iso+kvm&tbs=qdr:m


Board favorite BuyVM offers such also.


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 2, 2016)

Try contacting few of the VPS companies and tell them that you own a license for Windows. From my understanding, any company would allow that.


----------



## BalkanVPS (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello,


We can set this up for you free of charge.


----------

